#ubuntu-women-project 2010-02-18
<elky> bot invasion complete.
<Tm_T> nooooooooooo
 * Tm_T hides
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> where are the logs?
<Tm_T> !logs
<ubot2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Tm_T> first link (:
<AlanBell> yeah, so why isn't it there :-)
<rww> AlanBell: it will be in 10 minutes
<rww> irclogs.ubuntu.com updates hourly, a couple of minutes past the hour
<AlanBell> ok
<Tm_T> but but, AlanBell wants it now! (;)
 * Tm_T huggles AlanBell
<elky> AlanBell, has scrollback for now :P
<czajkowski> AlanBell: prodcutive meeting ?
<AlanBell> not in the least
<czajkowski> kind of like today really :)
<AlanBell> logs are there now
 * Tm_T is famous now! (:)
<czajkowski> Tm_T: not really all the other channels we;re in are logged, not a biggie
<Pendulum> yay! logs!
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ;)
<Tm_T> czajkowski: I was just kidding, being in ~70 channels now this channel doesn't make me fame (:
<czajkowski> Tm_T: your tone doesn't always come across as kidding on irc ;)
<Tm_T> I though that smiley did, oh well
<Tm_T> I suck at that, no matter what form of communication is used
 * MichelleQ looks around at new room.  
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: aloha
<MichelleQ> hey there!
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: fancy seeing you here :p
<MichelleQ> I'm liking the new digs.  :D
<MichelleQ> Glad this portion of the debate has been more or less settled.
<czajkowski> 3.5 months later.
<czajkowski> half way through a cycle, but yes. finally
<czajkowski> sorry 3
<MichelleQ> that's OK, at least it's done.
<MichelleQ> time to move forward
<AlanBell> yay to moving forward
<AlanBell> now, about specific targets for membership. . .
<AlanBell> any thoughts?
<MichelleQ> ... women?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: any women in ubuntu that are not members, I'm trying to encourage them to join
<czajkowski> AlanBell: not many in ireland YET tbh. so looking elsewhere
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: ...yes
<MichelleQ> I've been working with my loco to increase spouse involvement.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: you are doing great
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: that seems to be very USA based, it's nice idea.
<MichelleQ> oh, it's essentially just Florida targeted- my local area
<czajkowski> but I want to focus on getting more women i technology areas help and offer assistance and if they have questions help
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: seen a good few usa teams encourage their partners to join. nice idea.
<MichelleQ> we
<MichelleQ> ve added 8-10 women who regularly participate.  It's been good
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: are they end users of Ubuntu ?
<MichelleQ> about 75% yes
<MichelleQ> at least to some degree
<MichelleQ> have we considered having an actual booth at conferences like SCaLE?
<czajkowski> an Ubuntu women specific ?
<MichelleQ> yeah... It might be a good way to just meet people, make our presence known, you know?
<czajkowski> aye, it'd be nice. if we had women in those areas. I can see it working well in USA. ye have more conferences than in EU and more women who come along and help
<Pendulum> yeah, I think it's a good long-term thing
<czajkowski> at FOSDEM there was an Ubuntu booth. I popped in where I could. but there was no way you could have had an ubuntu woman booth tbh
<MichelleQ> might be something to consider in the future.  I know I'd be happy to man a UW booth when I'm at a conference.
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: aye as I said, it'd work out well in USA tbh.
<MichelleQ> was just a thought.
<czajkowski> aye good idea.
<czajkowski> there are more families and women in usa. at my loco event., there are 2 women, me and 1 other.
<MichelleQ> our loco was like that, here in Florida.  When I joined, I was the only active woman.
<MichelleQ> that was most of the reason I set out to make our loco family friendly - to make moms, wives, kids welcome
<MichelleQ> I'm not sure what sort of strengths we might find in the EU that we can use to our advantage.
<czajkowski> yeah we tried that. but some of the women were just not interested and didnt want to be involved. We don't want them to be there just fo rthe sake of it either. a lot of the time we want to talk about Ubuntu, uses, and they're not interested. so having them along means we try and have to have conversations we're not pushed with
<czajkowski> could be just my loco .
<czajkowski> we got them along to a geeknick. but I felt I had to go over and talk about kids and and stuff, and leave the techie talk conversations to go and be polite tbh. Not really what I'd want from a meet up.
<MichelleQ> czajkowski: see, that's my role in our loco, and one I'm comfortable in.
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> that's nice.
<MichelleQ> it works well for me, but I can understand where it wouldn't for everyone
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: aye that's true.
<MichelleQ> what sort of areas do you think we should look at in the EU, czajkowski?
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: I'd love to have more women along I would really. But I want to discuss other it stuff with them same as I would with anyone else who comes along
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: what do you mean?
<MichelleQ> here, we have the advantage in size, and things like conferences.
<MichelleQ> Is there a plethora of IT clubs, or unions, etc?
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: an example would be I went to fosdem and went to the talks., I went to the womaz meet up. only about 20 women turned up which was just under half of what was there. Somtimes women don't want to be involved in areas other than tech
<MichelleQ> Can we start, for instance, advertising at some of the colleges?
<MichelleQ> Just a simple flyer on a bulletin board at the womens dorms?  or in the tech wings?
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: yup I do try
<czajkowski> I when I can mention at talks and will do when I give them to 2 colleges here. most will join the -ie loco few if any will join -women.
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: let me ask a different question
<Pendulum> czajkowski: what about the girls' high schools?
<MichelleQ> sure
<Pendulum> do any of them have any sort of IT/CS/tech courses that might be worth talking to?
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: what would you like to see from more women joining from your area/usa/world into ubuntu women project?
<czajkowski> is it to meet one another, engage in projects?  or mentor ?
<hypa7ia> if they aren't feeling the need to join -women, but are joining their loco, that's seems like a good thing to me :)
<MichelleQ> czajkowski: a little of all of the above?
<czajkowski> hypa7ia: aye and IU'm happy with that tbh
<czajkowski> hypa7ia: I dont want to force it down their necks either but I do offer it there as an alternative.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: makes sense to me :)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: I know once in a brief moment I get a bit of clarity :)
<MichelleQ> :D
<hypa7ia> czajkowski: it's more that as long as they know it exists and don't feel the need to join it means we're making progress :)
<czajkowski> hypa7ia: just the person! where in toronto would one pick up a decent A) desktop B) 2nd hand desktop
<czajkowski> hypa7ia: exactly.
<czajkowski> I'm in pm at m with a guy who's still wondering why it exists. I've sent him back to the wiki to properly read
<MichelleQ> why U-W exists?
<hypa7ia> czajkowski: http://www.rebootcanada.ca/ for 2nd hand; new - filtech or Canada Computers or Staples (staples often has great deals on clearance)
<czajkowski> thanks
<hypa7ia> filtech is my fave small computer dealer
<czajkowski> need to get one for mate in Gualph
<hypa7ia> ahh
<hypa7ia> canadacomputers.com has cheap shipping :)
<hypa7ia> actually they may have a guelph location now
<issyl0> Hello!
<MichelleQ> hi issyl0!
 * issyl0 hasn't been paying that much attention to recent discussions and didn't attend the last meeting, so didn't know about this channel until this morning :)
<issyl0> Hi MichelleQ
<MichelleQ> oh, Qimo just got big news.
<MichelleQ> just as an aside
<MichelleQ> our local university is hosting a cd iso now, so we don't have to worry about dropping our mirrors because of bandwidth issues
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: deadly
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: that's wonderful!
<czajkowski> hypa7ia: cheers, tc (mate in gualph) needs a desktop, but just bought a house.
<MichelleQ> apparently 30gb down EVERY DAY was hurting them.
<MichelleQ> so, the university volunteered
<issyl0> Ha
<issyl0> :)
<MichelleQ> and alpha2 is final, too... I think Mike's putting it up sometime today
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: well donde
<czajkowski> *done
 * popey sighs at his local LUG channel
<MichelleQ> very excited.
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<popey> I'm seriously done with LUGs
<MichelleQ> aaw, popey, I'm sorry
<czajkowski> our lug is a national one. but mostly a mailing list and an irc where they are experts on EVERYTHING
 * hypa7ia offers popey her sparkly pink emp cannon
 * pleia2 misses the philly lug already
<czajkowski> pleia2: you're arrived!
<pleia2> czajkowski: yep :) most of my stuff won't arrive until next week, but today I can start setting up my desk!
<czajkowski> pleia2: yay!!!!
<czajkowski> pleia2: starting work today?
<pleia2> czajkowski: nah, I took the whole week off so I won't start until monday
<czajkowski> nice
<Pendulum> pleia2: that's because the philly lug is awesome. and they're going to miss you horribly
<Pendulum> (since you were part of what made the awesome)
<MichelleQ> pleia2: glad you made it safely!
<pleia2> Pendulum: aw! yeah, they're all giving me a hard time for leaving
<pleia2> MichelleQ: thanks :)
<czajkowski> wintellect: aloha :)
<wintellect> :D
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm sure. Has anyone actually stepped up to fill your shoes  yet? (if they can?)
<Pendulum> hi wintellect
<wintellect> hello Pendulum
 * wintellect is eating "humble pie"
<MichelleQ> morning, wintellect
<wintellect> hey MichelleQ
<czajkowski> pleia2: you're still working for the same place?
<czajkowski> just remotely ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: yep, I was working from home anyway, so the major change will be I won't be available for the 3-4 times per year I'd do on site work, and I start work a bit later
<wintellect> coffee...
<czajkowski> pleia2: ah not so bad, will you need to fly on site at times?
<pleia2> czajkowski: luckily not, but we may schedule bi-yearly staff meetings and some maintenance when I'm in town visiting (mjoseph still has family there, so the goes back 1-2 times a year)
<pleia2> s/the/he
<czajkowski> happy days ;)
<czajkowski> that worked out well
<pleia2> yeah, I'm happy :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: *hugs* GREAT STUFF!
<pleia2> czajkowski: *hugs*
<wintellect> \o
<AlanBell> wintellect: o/
<wintellect> :)
<Tm_T> pleia2: btw if you think you need more ops around, feel free to add me in
 * Pendulum watches as slowly everyone in UW gets op status ;)
<hypa7ia> Pendulum: with the amount of trolling lately that's not a bad thing :/
<hypa7ia> so everyone knows, we're getting targeted by gnaa right now
<Pendulum> hypa7ia: I didn't think it was a bad thing
<jussi01> I cant look at the access lists right now, but I assume the ircc nick has been added.
<Pici> jussi01: looks like it
<czajkowski> Aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<MichelleQ> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> how's folks?
<MichelleQ> finishing the last of my pre-scale to do list.  You?
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: when do you leave?
<MichelleQ> we have to leave our house at about 3:30 tomorrow morning
<czajkowski> munching on a battered saussage and garlic chips
<czajkowski> and trying not to choke on it
<MichelleQ> yum!
<czajkowski> I mean chips as in frys
<MichelleQ> garlic fries?  interesting!
<jussi01> czajkowski: drool
<czajkowski> jussi01: soooo tasty and not from supermacs either
<rww> MichelleQ: I'm supposed to leave in an hour and a half, and haven't started my list yet ;P
 * jussi01 want chips and garlic sauce...nom!
<MichelleQ> rww: not good
<rww> MichelleQ: The later I am, the less I-405 traffic I have to deal with, so... :D
<MichelleQ> hey, totally understand
<czajkowski> http://http.cdnlayer.com/smoola/00/00/3c/ba52aa825dc29f53_m.jpg
<MichelleQ> nom
<MichelleQ> praise the lord and pass the potatoes, I found the cd stomper
<maco2> oooh garlic fries. nom
 * jussi01 whimpers a little...
<maco2> jussi01: whats wrong?
<jussi01> maco2: severe cravings for good solid irish chips and garlic sauce...
<jussi01> from the donnybrook chipper
<maco2> hahaa
<MichelleQ> I've never had garlic sauce on fries...  Must try this
<maco2> i never had garlic *sauce*
<maco2> just plain diced garlic
<jussi01> maco2: its somewhat like garlic dressing
<czajkowski> heheh
<czajkowski> ye guys don't know what you;re missing
<czajkowski> jussi01: I'm not a fan of a garlic cheese chip mind
<czajkowski> and my mates love taco fries
<MichelleQ> taco fries?
<MichelleQ> why am I just now hearing about taco fries?!
<MichelleQ> :D
<czajkowski> taco fries are fries
<czajkowski> with mince meat on top and garlic sace
<czajkowski> and grated cheese
<czajkowski> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/2324916390_f3e2465afc.jpg
<czajkowski> that
<MichelleQ> oh my gracious
<czajkowski> heheh
<MichelleQ> that's enough to make one keel over
<czajkowski> well usually one has it at 3am after you've keeled over
<czajkowski> to sober you up to go home
<MichelleQ> aah, that seems like a good hangover sort of food
<czajkowski> in theory to prevent one
<czajkowski> :)
<MichelleQ> I'm gonna have to try to replicate that one
<czajkowski> hehe
 * czajkowski notes how -women-project has gone all quiet after being shown pictures of food 
<valorie> that wasn't food
<valorie> that was a "produce a fat body" substance
<valorie> lol
 * AlanBell thinks that looks like food
<valorie> http://www.waterfootprint.org/images/gallery/original/apple.jpg <----- food
<maco2> haha
<czajkowski> G'night folks
 * AlanBell looks up the local delicacies of Liverpool
<czajkowski> AlanBell: beer!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: cannot wait for oggcamp
<czajkowski> AlanBell: don't forget we have april and spanish point/lahinch for gruo
<AlanBell> yes, if that works out
<czajkowski> lahinch and O'Looneys pub @D
<czajkowski> :D
<MichelleQ> what to feed children for dinner...
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/t/flowers_and_sparkles.jpg
<pleia2> yay! :D
<pleia2> barbie would be proud
<pleia2> and honestly, this is one of the best cases I've ever worked with
<czajkowski> pleia2: you're such a cute geek
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> hehe
<maco2> pleia2: pretty!
<czajkowski> pleia2: buy the case? or how did it end up girlie?
<pleia2> czajkowski: bought the case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108064
<pleia2> I wanted a pink one, but stopped looking when I fell in love with this one
<pleia2> I've never done the pretty case thing, all my cases have been very practical and boring
<pleia2> and I was always kinda put off by the OMG LEET GAM3R cases with the windows and all the lights and tubes
<MichelleQ> pleia2: my girl would spaz - pink, flowers, and sparkles?
<MichelleQ> she'd squeal like a stuck pig
<pleia2> MichelleQ: I feel kinda ridiculous for buying it, this silly case was over $100 and didn't even come with a power supply :)
<MichelleQ> ooch
<maco2> pleia2: fairly typical isnt it?
<maco2> ooh if we make it so girls'll think its pretty, we can charge more and short-change them on the features!
<MichelleQ> features?  we don't need no stinking features.  It's got sparkles!  :D
<maco2> girls dont care about features anyway, right?
<maco2> its not like computers are meant to be *functional* or anything
<wintellect> If a battery time is an "estimate" and the charge is a fact provided by the hardware - can anyone guess as to why gnome-power-manager uses the estimated time rather than the actual "charge" to decide when to action the "critical" state?
<maco2> wintellect: because estimated time takes into account the load and how quickly the remaining charge will be used up at the current load
<maco2> 5% could last 10 minutes or 2 minutes, depending on load
<wintellect> maco2, Ahhhhhhh, k
<wintellect> though popey says 5% lasts him 1.5 hours :P
<wintellect> rather, the last 5%
<maco2> O_o
<wintellect> indeed
<popey> it has done
<popey> not all the time
<popey> depends on the circumstances
<wintellect> popey, like load perhaps?  :P
<popey> no
<popey> in my circumstance I used the laptop for 1.5 hours, suspended it, woke it up 12 hours later and it said 5% left
<popey> i told gpm not to suspend, it continued to say 5 mins left (not 5%) for 1.5 hours
<popey> anyway, this isn't really the right channel for this
 * Tm_T huggles popey
<maco2> popey: i wonder if it counted the suspend time, very very slowly, in its estimate??
 * popey shrugs
<maco2> hrm. my computer says its plugged in and charging and 98% full. its been unplugged for nearly 2 hours...
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-02-19
<nigelb> wow, new channel :)
<valorie> all shiny and stuff
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> http://breakingnews.ie/world/web-rant-pilot-crashes-into-tax-office-446812.html Lordie!
<Tm_T> that actually reminds me, do we have any "no offtopic" rules here?
<Tm_T> and topic should mention #ubuntu-women channel too (:
<elky> our kiwi friend just joined #wikipedia and proclaimed that he's "[t]here to troll"
<Tm_T> we will need ops in -women soon
<elky> yeah. i wonder if he followed his namesake from #f or was nudged to do so
<AlanBell> czajkowski: what was that VLE thingie you were pointing out a while back?
<AlanBell> found it .LRN
<czajkowski> Tm_T: why did my link remind you of off topipc ?
<Tm_T> czajkowski: in a way that noone knows what's offtopic here (:
<Tm_T> and I noticed that we didn't use -women as we would usually do
<czajkowski> didn't realise we needed on... shrugs
<czajkowski> we've never enforced it in the other channel
<Tm_T> czajkowski: I didn't say we need
<Tm_T> but as we do have two channels for this project, some written idea of what these are used for wouldn't hurt, right?
<czajkowski> I beleive that will come under guidelines which is an action item alright.
<Tm_T> great (:
<czajkowski> hope that helps
<issyl0> Bah, czajkowski quit!
<AlanBell> she tweeted about being in London today
<issyl0> Oh!
<issyl0> As in London, UK ?
<issyl0> Cool!
<issyl0> I just wanted some advice on my Ubuntu wiki page, basically... is it alright, considering I might bite the bullet and apply for Ubuntu Membership sometime soon.
<issyl0> s/basically/really/
<AlanBell> I think it is good
 * issyl0 moved that to #u-w
<AlanBell> however I would suggest waiting until after the science museum thing is a huge success
<issyl0> Hmm, that needs sorting out actually!  I'll move discussion of that to #u-uk :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-02-20
<Pendulum> okay, I have a stupid question about something I really should know. So I told firefox to restart after downloading an update
<Pendulum> except it closed, but never reopened
<IdleOne> Pendulum: yeah, that happens sometimes
<Pendulum> so I just tried opening it myself and it's now telling me that there are still running processes
<Pendulum> so it won't reopen
<IdleOne> killall firefox
<Pendulum> thank you :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<nigelb> IdleOne: you're waaay too fast
<IdleOne> haha
<nigelb> by the time I typed kill, you already typed it out
<Pendulum> (I was going to try that, but didn't want to try it and cause a bigger problem)
<IdleOne> I try to do my best :) most of the time I fail but I keep trying
<Pendulum> I really need to get better command line & bash skills (this is not a "oh you must use the command line for linux" thing, but a "i like the command line" thing)
<IdleOne> Pendulum: I don't think that killing processes is ever a big issue. unless you have 50 pc's depending on those processes
<nigelb> or you kill X
<IdleOne> in a case like firefox----kill away :)
<IdleOne> Pendulum: besides you should be using Chrome or Chromium
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> all the cool kids are doing it
<nigelb> I'm not cool enough for chrome ;)
<Pendulum> there are other reasons why I should, but I get nervous to have google have access to even more of my life than they already do ;)
<valorie> Pendulum: use Chromium
<valorie> there is no phone-home bit in it
 * valorie likes it, but it hasn't surpassed FF for me yet
<Pendulum> heh
<JanC> valorie: there is some "phone home" stuff in both Chromium & FF default config...
<valorie> besides say, cookies?
<valorie> I haven't heard about that
<JanC> well, the search suggestion stuff, the bad website check, etc.
<JanC> of course, most people consider that features  ☺
<valorie> I do, yes
<valorie> esp. at the price: free
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-02-21
<nhandler> With regards to the topic of having the ML being linked to the Forum, I just talked to an admin who said it should be possible, and to send an email to the FC ML and add it to the FC meeting agenda
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-14
<MrKing365> hi
<rww> hello
<MrKing365> what is this channel about
<rww> MrKing365: It's the project channel for the Ubuntu Women team, which is described at http://ubuntu-women.org/
<MrKing365> nothing to do with sex
<rww> no
<maco> seriously? that needed to be asked?
<pleia2> lol
<MichelleQ> :headdesk:
<elky> I'm pretty sure they see the word woman and assume it has something to do with their penis.
<rww> :D
<elky> Chase the thought away with this: http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lge9urybiH1qb7o7ko1_500.png
<rww> D:
<gpc> that kitty is too cute
<nigelb> that kitty looks like a character from pokemon
<rww> picatchu
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> gosh I thought there would be no one who knew pokemon :D
<maco> oh come on
<maco> it was all the rage in '98
<maco> actually probably more like 2001
<valorie> on that note, http://www.dailykitten.com/
<valorie> even i know about pokemon, lol
<nigelb> maco: the rage started here after I left school.
 * rww starts nudging people towards the less-projectful channel
<vish> so, with maco winning the DMB , is this the first time we have a women on the DMB?
<vish> woman*
<maco> vish: yes
<maco> at least, given being a dev is a requirement, and there are only a small handful of us who are that, and the others havent.... thats my assumption
<vish> pretty cool maco ! congrats on being the first female DMB member :)
<maco> thanks
<gpc> what is DMB?
<maco> developer membership board
<maco> decides who gets upload rights
<gpc> oh, cool. Congrats!
<gpc> Happy Valentines day to all who celebrate and those who don't try and have an awesome day also :)
<nigelb> gpc: the official way to do it is to wish everyone else a happy independence day
<valorie> heh, then happy Valentines Day/Independence Day to all
<valorie> :-)
<rww> hehe
 * valorie already got dark chocolate
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-15
<elky> s/independence/singles awareness/
<rww> stop trying to sneak in SAD acronyms :(
<valorie> I did buy my own dark chocolate, just in case .....
<valorie> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-16
<rsh> hello maco2 , r u developer
<maco2> yes
<rsh> u took sol long
<maco2> im eating lunch
<rsh> sorry , i mnew to linux and want to learn progamming in ti
<maco2> is your nick a unix joke?
<rsh> no i just typed it withoit thot until smbdy mentiond it is protocol
<maco2> i dont know of a protocol named that, but there is a shell with that name
<rsh> well my question!!!
<JanC> sometimes people refer to what is officially named the rlogin protocol (RFC 1282) when they say rsh protocol
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-17
<pleia2> Pendulum, AlanBell, akgraner - any comments on the UDS/Sponsorship page I sent over last week? meeting is in an hourish
<Pendulum> it looked good to me
 * AlanBell can't find the link
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<pleia2> the email subject is "UDS Application Review Page"
<pleia2> sent to alanbell@ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> got it
 * AlanBell can't spell Elizabeth
<maco> AlanBell: used an s?
<AlanBell> maco: no idea what I did, but I couldn't find it
<AlanBell> I did read it at the time
<AlanBell> list is the same order when sorted by surname or firstname
<AlanBell> pleia2: all looks fine to me
<jono> pleia2, akgraner are you able to join the meeting in a few mins?
<pleia2> I'll do my best, work is very busy today
<jono> pleia2, np
<jono> ok, I think we are about ready
<jono> who is here for the meeting?
<AlanBell> o/
<Pendulum> o/
<AlanBell> jono: feel free to use the bot #startmeeting
<jono> akgraner, you here?
<AlanBell> it does minutes
<jono> AlanBell, I should learn how to use it :-)
<jono> I am old school when it comes to meeting
<jono> s
<jono> AlanBell, can you do that for me?
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 19:02. The chair is AlanBell.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<jono> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> is there an agenda jono?
<jono> yes, let me grab it
<jono> I want to first review previous actions
<jono> and then discuss an outreach campaign
<jono> I am going to need input from pleia2 and akgraner though and I am not sure if they are able to attend much
<AlanBell> [topic] Review of actions from previous meeting
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Review of actions from previous meeting
<jono> so the actions:
<jono>  * pleia2 and akgraner to flesh out mentoring process for reviewing sponsorship applications.
<jono> pleia2, did you manage to get this finalized?
<pleia2> I put together http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS/Sponsorship and sent it for review, AlanBell and Pendulum said it looked good
<pleia2> I figure we just Include it on UDS when we're ready
<jono> pleia2, awesome, so people will basically one of those folks?
<pleia2> for now we ask them to email all of us
<jono> cool
<jono> it looks good to me
<jono> pleia2, would you be happy to add that?
<pleia2> sure
<jono> thanks!
<jono> ok, next:
<jono>  * jono to investigate reducing the 1000 char limit for sponsorship applications in summit.ubuntu.com.
<IdleOne> increasing*
<jono> oops, yes
<jono> I passed this onto jcastro who filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/718794 and it is now fixed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718794 in summit "Sponsorship field character limit needs to be increased (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jono> it is expanded to 3000 chars
<jono> next:
<jono> * jono to put together first cut of landing page for outreach campaign.
<jono> I put together http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<jono> added some content and sent it to the list for review
<jono> I didn't really get any feedback - do you folks think it looks OK?>
<AlanBell> yes
<IdleOne> looks good to me
<jono> pleia2, are you happy with that page?
<pleia2> yeah it's good
<jono> ok cool
<jono> so an update on the sponsorship:
<AlanBell> there are a couple of TODO bits on the page obviously
<jono> things are held back a little as ISD has developed a new web form to ease data collection for sponsors and canonical staff (for travel arrangements) and we are trying to get them to consolidate the LP form and this new form into one form - if this doesn't get resolved this week I will open sponsorship on Monday anyway
<jono> I would like to open sponsorship and launch this campaign on Monday if possible
<jono> does that sound good to you folks?
<pleia2> that'd be great
<AlanBell> yup
<jono> awesome
<jono> ok
<jono> [topic] Planning Outreach
<AlanBell> [topic] Planning Outreach
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Planning Outreach
<jono> what I would like to discuss is putting together an outreach plan for next week
<jono> so we can raise the awareness of the diversity campaign and encourage more women to apply for sponsorship
<jono> I have a few notes from the last meeting that we can use to plan
<jono> pleia2 to announce it on ubuntu-women, cross-post to ubuntu-news and blog about it
<jono> pleia2, would you be happy to do this on Monday?
<pleia2> might have to wait until evening PST, but I'll do it Monday :)
<jono> perfect!
<jono> pleia2, I will blog that day too
<jono> jledbetter to blog, tweet/dent, contact certain women he thinks would be great candidates
<jono> jledbetter, are you here?
<jledbetter> Yes
<pleia2> s/he/she
<jono> yeah, that was a type
<jono> typo
 * AlanBell has to pop out, I will end the meeting and do the minutes when I get back
<pleia2> thanks Aiween
<pleia2> err, AlanBell
<jono> AlanBell, before you run
<jono> could you blog on Wed?
<jono> jledbetter, would you be happy to blog and promote on the Tues?
<AlanBell> Pendulum: that could be put on the accessibility blog?
<jledbetter> jono, Sure.
<jono> jledbetter, :-)
<Pendulum> AlanBell: dunno if we can since this as far as I can tell is really women-specific
<jono> AlanBell, wed ok for you?
<jono> Pendulum, we can promote on the a11y blog about encourage more impaired folks along to UDS
<Pendulum> jono: I think you need to meet with the a11y team first, but I would like to do that at some point (it's on my agenda for our call :) )
<jono> Pendulum, would you be happy to blog on the Wed on your own blog about the Ubuntu Women campaign?
<jono> Pendulum, absolutely
<jono> Pendulum, maybe the following week?
<Pendulum> jono: yep, I can blog wednesday on my blog :)
<jono> thanks Pendulum! :-)
<jono> I will also ask mdz to blog next week
<jono> maco, would you be happy to blog about this on Thursday next week?
<maco> what am i supposed to say?
<maco> i mean, on the blog
<jono> maco, you can see some of the blog entries for ideas - basically that we are working hard to make UDS a really diverse event, and encouraging women to apply for sponsorship to attend
<jono> and pointing to the Ubuntu Women UDS page
<jono> to basically raise visibility
<jono> pleia2, Pendulum, maco, jledbetter, akgraner on that note, I personally think that it might be worthwhile to personally reach out to other women in Ubuntu Women and suggest that they apply - would you be happy to help with this?
<jono> outreach is useful, but I don't think it is the only useful method of raising awareness
<jledbetter> Right. Have names in my head already. Should we coordinate or just go for it?
<Pendulum> I don't know about the others, but I've already told some women that they should apply so I suspect that's less something you need as a pledge and more something we're all doing already
<jono> awesome
<jono> I don't think it needs to be hugely coordinated, just something that is on our minds
<jono> great stuff :-)
<jledbetter> Sounds good.
<jono> so I need to hear back from stuartm to confirm the sponsorship form will be ready so we can open up on Monday, but all being well, we should be good to go
<maco> jono: k i guess i can blog it. i need to make a technical post first. the technical to social post ratio on my blog lately has been whacked :-/
<jono> maco, no worries :-)
<jono> it doesn't have to be this week, next would be cool too :-)
<jono> I am just conscious to keep the message in everyone's minds
<jono> any other ideas and suggestions on the topic of Diversity and UDS and encouraging more women to apply and participate?
<jledbetter> Odd question since I'm in the midst of organizing something geared toward women but is there daycare on site?
<jono> jledbetter, currently, no, I could investigate to see if this is an option
<maco> jledbetter: i have seen a baby at UDS before
<jono> I will check and see what the options are
<jledbetter> I'm curious to see if it'd make a difference.
<maco> uds dallas...the baby was the only person younger than me
<jledbetter> maco, Awesome :)
<jono> I will also talk to some press about the UDS Diversity drive
<jono> I might suggest the journos talk to pleia2 - would you happy with that pleia2?
<pleia2> http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-Increasing-Its-Diversity was published last week
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-Increasing-Its-Diversity was published last week
<jono> pleia2, yeah :-)
<pleia2> (thanks to maco and valorie for posting some helpful comments :))
<jono> pleia2, would you be happy to provide interview content if a journo needs it?
<pleia2> jono: and yes, that's fine
<jono> awesome :-)
<maco> jono: when doing so, could you *please* mention that there's meetings with the a11y team being scheduled too? the comments on that post make me :( and i think pointing out that we DO recognise there's more to diversity than women would help head those off
<jono> maco, absolutely
<jono> Pendulum and I are going to schedule a meeting on that topic
<jono> we have our own meeting today
<jono> part of my six hours of meetings today :P
<jono> I am going to see if I can get Bruce Byfield, SJVN, and Zonker on board to write something up about this
<jono> well, that is everything I had on my list - anything else to discuss, or should we wrap?
<jono> ok, I think we are done then :-)
<jono> here are the actions I noted:
<jono>  * Outreach plan for next week
<jono>   * Monday:
<jono>    * pleia2 to announce it on ubuntu-women, cross-post to ubuntu-news and blog about it
<jono>    * jono to blog and post on the Ubuntu Facebook pages.
<jono>   * Tuesday:
<jono>    * jledbetter to blog, tweet/dent, contact certain women she thinks would be great candidates
<jono>   * Wednesday:
<jono>    * Pendulum to blog
<jono>  * jono to check if we can provide daycare at UDS.
<jono>  * jono to talk to press to ensure some visibility on the topic - pleia2 happy to do interviews.
<jono> :-)
<jledbetter> Thank you for the right bit ;)
 * AlanBell returns
<jono> jledbetter, :-)
<jono> thanks everyone!
<jono> #endmeeting
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 19:32.
<jono> I will send the actions to the mailing list so others can see them
<jono> thanks, everyone!
<jledbetter> Thank you, jono :)
<jono> :-)
<AlanBell> jono: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20110217
<pleia2> hypatia: were you able to put together some plans for an UW get together at SCaLE?
<pleia2> I've sorta been keeping my saturday evening open just in case, but it's getting difficult :)
<AlanBell> Pendulum: for the accessibility blog I was just thinking of talking about the sponsorship process and not making it about women at all in particular
<hypatia> pleia2: i've been overwhelmed with school and haven't organized anything :(
<hypatia> pleia2: let's use the lunch break on saturday
<pleia2> hypatia: ok, sounds good, want me to send a mail to the list about it, or you?
<pleia2> I think we'll just instruct people to come by the Ubuntu booth for details, which we'll have there
<pleia2> we'll have something figured out by then :)
<hypatia> we can just congregate at lunchtime and go eat somewhere
<pleia2> ok, maybe just use the ubuntu booth as the congregation spot
<hypatia> sounds good
<hypatia> what is there nearby food-wise, any ideas?
<pleia2> not a clue
<pleia2> maybe Gareth has some ideas
<hypatia> yeah
<pleia2> oh! I'm speaking on Friday morning :)
<pleia2> at Ubucon
<hypatia> yay :D
<JanC> heh, SCaLE has time for a lunch-break?  ;)
<elky> LCA does too. We tend to make it possible for speakers to not have to talk over the rustle of food wrappers.
<JanC> at FOSDEM there is no official lunch pause, although the main tracks & soem devrooms do have one, sort of
<JanC> people are eating all over the day anyway...
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-18
<JanC> one reason being that during the "lunch pause" it will probably take you 30 minutes in line to get your fries...  :P
<elky> We tend to have LCA in places you can walk 5 minutes to find 20 food outlets.
<elky> Or places with large cafeterias, like Uni food halls.
<JanC> well, the uni cafeteria isn't open during FOSDEM (they are closed in the weekend)
<elky> Well that's silly. We tell them there's going to be 700 hungry geeks and they quite happily open up.
<JanC> and FOSDEM brings thousands of visitors, not 700 (I've seen the cafeteria, no way 3000 geeks fit in there)
<JanC> so there are 2 cafeteria's operated by the university's computer club (they get at least part of the profit), plus several stands with fries, hamburgers, etc.
<JanC> plus some peopel get food further away
<elky> Then that's an oversight in organisation, really.
<elky> Disallowing people a food break so they don't eat all over the day, for the reason that they eat all over the day and not enough is organised, is not a reason to mock conferences that do provide food breaks.
<JanC> FOSDEM is 100% volunteer-run, and they have to work within the restrictions of the university
<elky> JanC, LCA is 100% volunteer run.
<elky> And we work within the restrictions of a new venue every single year, and still provide food breaks.
<JanC> I'm not really mocking LCA or SCaLE for having a food break, but rather mocking FOSDEM for being too busy to have one
<JanC> well, mocking both ways maybe  ;)
<JanC> I see no way FOSDEM could have a real lunch break without moving location, which is almost impossible because of the size/cost
<JanC> and it seems most people don't complain...
<JanC> peopel just try to take a lunch break when there are no talks they want to see
<pleia2> [rt.ubuntu.com #16591] AutoReply: New theme install for wiki.ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> sorry for taking so long to get it filed, AlanBell had the files to me weeks ago
<maco> hi FashionGirl!
<pleia2> but we have a ticket now, yay :)
<maco> FashionGirl: can you please join #zareason?  there've been no Za folks in there since mark...
<maco> uh. nevermind...
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-02-13
<pangolin> kick me you fools
<elky> you have to be kidding...
<pangolin> I hit 20+ channels
<pangolin> :(
<elky> hah
<pangolin> seriously i am lucky idoru didn't kline me lol
<nigelb> I thought for a minute, somone hacked into pangolin's IRC sesion.
<elky> yeah
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-02-14
<Tubu> hi! is meeting today?
<pleia2> almost meeting time :)
<jledbetter> Mmhmm
<pleia2> hey jledbetter
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
<jledbetter> o/
<Tubu> :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 14 18:01:41 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nigelb> I'm sorta here.
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> our agenda ^^
<pleia2> which isn't much :) just update on blueprint items really
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> #topic mentoring
<akgraner> hi pleia2
 * nigelb notes a task in his name.
<pleia2> I spoke with akgraner about the mentoring program at SCALE
<pleia2> akgraner: all yours!
<akgraner> so after so research into mentoring - a formal program is not the best way for us to proceed
<akgraner> the proven track record for programs like GSoC and GNOME mentoring does not indicate that a formal mentoring process helps retain people on a project etc
<akgraner> what does is the informal programs
<Tubu> bars meeting...
<akgraner> so we are on the right track with our informal program
<akgraner> we just need to clean it up and see who is available to help whom
<akgraner> and often times people will be both a mentor and mentee
<akgraner> so we'll need to ask for who wants to mentor in what subjects and make it known what we are doing
<akgraner> thoughts
<pleia2> where does this leave nigelb's blueprint items?
<pleia2> [nigelbabu] reach out to the railsbridge / pystar communities about HOWTO's for running "women and friends" type events: TODO
<pleia2> [nigelbabu] look into building a curriculum (http://pystar.org/ and http://railsbridge.org/): TODO
<pleia2> I think the second is not so useful now
<akgraner> rails actual is one that works, but it's the way they do theirs that works
<akgraner> the events one yes
<jledbetter> yes, rails has been very successful in event form
<akgraner> +1
<jledbetter> Pyladies has a good IRC and mailing list component to their events
<pleia2> nigelb: can you still do reaching out to get some HowTos for running events?
<nigelb> I need some help.
<pleia2> jledbetter: can you help?
<akgraner> so I'd say nigelb reach out to get more info  from them and that we as UW clean up our existing wikis and update our list of mentors and start talking about what we are able to do for the community as a whole etc
<jledbetter> nigelb: What kind of help?
<jledbetter> pleia2: Sure.
<nigelb> jledbetter: I just need a hand since I'm overworked.
<akgraner> freedeb is also involved with the rails community - jledbetter do you know her?
<jledbetter> nigelb: Ok, ping me after the meeting so we can coordinate efforts :)
<akgraner> If not I can put you in touch with her if needed
<jledbetter> akgraner: No, don't think so.
<nigelb> jledbetter: will do, thanks!
<pleia2> akgraner: ok great, can you update the blueprint for your items (I think remove yours and change it to "research to determine whether we need formal program - result: no DONE" or somesuch)
<akgraner> pleia2, sure can - then I'll go through our wiki's
<akgraner> mentoring wiki's and make some notes
<pleia2> I'll update the blueprint for other things now
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> #action akgraner to review wiki pages related to mentoring
<meetingology> ACTION: akgraner to review wiki pages related to mentoring
<pleia2> #info Based on retention research by akgraner we won't be doing a formal mentoring program, just continuing informal
<pleia2> #action jledbetter to help nigelb with reaching out to other communities about HOWTO's for running "women and friends" type events
<meetingology> ACTION: jledbetter to help nigelb with reaching out to other communities about HOWTO's for running "women and friends" type events
<pleia2> ok, I think that's all of it
<pleia2> #topic Website
<pleia2> so we have our new wiki theme, people seem to like it
<pleia2> but ubuntu-women.org is still our old branding site
<pleia2> I worked with canonical IS to fix admin privs on the wiki, so we can now make pages immutable, so I'm thinking we continue working on making the main page http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ better, make it immutable except by admins (so it can't be destroyed by trolls) and then move www.ubuntu-women.org to point to it
<pleia2> thoughts? questions?
<Tubu> is is also moin system?
<pleia2> yes, http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ is using the theme you helped with
<Tubu> ok... i still can help, then
<jledbetter> Cool
<pleia2> ubuntu-women.org itself is just a flat text html site
<pleia2> which is only a single index page at this point, all the links in the menu either point to the wiki or elsewhere
<pleia2> alright, I'll make this happen before our next meeting
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to move forward with changes required to get ubuntu-women.org pointing to wiki.ubuntu-women.org
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to move forward with changes required to get ubuntu-women.org pointing to wiki.ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> #topic Wiki content improvements
<pleia2> susan-spencer did a great job with http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/BestPractices
<pleia2> Dolasilla sent an email on Jan 4th about the review she's been doing: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2012-January/003430.html
<pleia2> replies to that would still be helpful
<pleia2> and more volunteers to review content freshness would also be helpful
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WeShouldFix is the current list of what needs to be worked on
<pleia2> I think that's all with the blueprint
<pleia2> #topic UDS Sponsorship
<pleia2> applications for sponsorship are due by February 22nd (soon!)
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS is our page about it
<pleia2> and sponsorship link: http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<pleia2> we tried to answer most questions in the FAQ, but please feel free to let me know if you have questions :)
<pleia2> I'm local to UDS this time so I'm hoping we can do a get-together at my place on Thursday evening
<jledbetter> That'd be nice :)
<pleia2> #topic any other announcements, comments, feedback
<pleia2> anyone have anything? :)
<jledbetter> Sounds like a nope.
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<jledbetter> Thank you for running it, pleia2 :)
 * pleia2 hopes meetingology comes back so we can actually #endmeeting !
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> AlanBell: do you still run meetingology?
<AlanBell> pleia2: yes
<AlanBell> sorry
<pleia2> help, please :)
<AlanBell> it is on the server with ubottu, which is a bit unwell
<pleia2> :\
<Tubu> pleia2: maybe a copy/paste of the discussion would be a less lost of time...
<Tubu> ;o)
<pleia2> Tubu: yeah, I'll manually write the minutes and copy logs if needed, but I am still hoping the bot comes back and it's salvagable :)
<Tubu> hm... who knows... maybe bots are now intelligent enought to take breaks and go for a walk or a coffee away... or even go on holiday without notice their human collegues...
<pleia2> hehe
<AlanBell> pleia2: the server filesystem went read only, I don't think it will have written any logs
<pleia2> AlanBell: yikes :(
<AlanBell> touch: cannot touch `foo': Read-only file system
<pleia2> I don't have time to write the minutes today, I'll try to get them done tomorrow
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 14 21:43:02 2012 UTC.  The chair is AlanBell. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 14 21:43:05 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-02-14-21.43.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-02-14-21.43.html
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-02-17
<pleia2> oh yes, meeting minutes and logs are up :) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20120214
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-02-12
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 12 18:00:02 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> welcome everyone, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Cheri703> o/
<nigelb> o/
<pleia2> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> #topic -R Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-r-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Pendulum> o/
<pleia2> so Emma is continuing to do the follow-up interviews, latest one is of czajkowski http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/01/ubuntu-women-full-circle-follow-up-with-laura-czajkowski/
<Deindre> o/
<pleia2> Deindre and Dolasilla recently did a classroom event talking about UbuntuWomen-it: http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/02/irc-presentation-of-ubuntuwomen-it-summary/
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> the rest of our blueprint items are covered in the other meeting topics, so we'll continue on to those unless there are any comments about these things :)
<pleia2> I also would like to mention that we haven't had a Full Circle Magazine article from the team in a few months, if anyone wants to help find people to interview or topics to cover, details about that can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/FullCircleMagazine
<pleia2> #topic U-W Contest
<pleia2> Cheri703 and Pendulum: the floor is yours!
<Cheri703> Alright
<Cheri703> So, the basics are: We are going to do an online scavenger hunt!
<Cheri703> Current plan is to be 20 questions and set up a form so we can try to standardize responses.
<Cheri703> Contest will kick off on March 8th, International Women's Day, and run til March 18th, that way it gives folks one full week plus a weekend to work on it
<pleia2> what kinds of questions?
<Cheri703> We're hoping to get 2-3 more volunteers to help with the project, because we're hoping to have a variety of Ubuntu related and Women (/women in foss/women in tech/women something) related questions, and the thought is that if we have 4-5 people total (myself and Pendulum + others), then each person can be responsible for coming up with AND checking a set number of questions
<Pendulum> It'll be a mix of questions about where to find specific info and fun ones (i.e. "Find an Ubuntu Forums member with 3 "z"s in their username")
<pleia2> cool
<Cheri703> If some questions have multiple answers, that's why it'll be easier to have person A responsible for questions 1-4, so all they need to worry about is those questions on all entries, then person B takes care of 5-9, etc
<Cheri703> no one has to confirm answers for ALL the questions
<Deindre> nice
<nigelb> sounds like fun
<Cheri703> As far as prizes, we'll take the people who have answered all questions correctly, then put them into a random drawing. We're still discussing how many prizes and exactly WHAT the prizes will be.
<Cheri703> BAM, you 3 indicated interest, you've volunteered! ;) j/k
<pleia2> Emma from System76 signed up for helping with prizes, and we can reach out to Ubuntu User again
<Cheri703> We are hoping to have the participation limited to women, but a. how do we try to enforce that, and b. I can only imagine the flood of "OMG UW IS SEXXXXXXIST" comments, so...we'll see
<Cheri703> Any thoughts on the topic are MORE than welcome
<pleia2> (and I'm already marked down as helping with this in the blueprint ;))
<Cheri703> ok, awesome ;)
<Cheri703> Pendulum: did I miss anything?
<Pendulum> We're hoping to have everything set to start the contest on March 8 (International Women's Day)
<pleia2> I suggest putting a call to the mailing list asking for volunteers, stressing that it's a great first thing to work on for someone looking to get involved with Ubuntu (so, don't be shy!)
<Pendulum> The idea is to give them about 10 days so there are 2 weekends in there, but it's not too much time
<Pendulum> them = participants
<pleia2> I think it's ok, and as with previous contests, we can extend it if needed
<pleia2> and maybe write a few teasers in the week leading up to it to build excitement?
<Cheri703> yeah, that leads us into the next topic actually
<pleia2> shall we move on?
<Cheri703> I think that covered everything
<pleia2> great, thanks for your work Cheri703 and Pendulum, this sounds great :)
<pleia2> #topic Career Days
<Cheri703> Our first career days of 2013 will be Laura Czajkowski on March 1
<Cheri703> that's one week before the contest starts, so we can cross promote :D
<Cheri703> there are a bunch of people who volunteered at UDS and I will be reaching out to everyone to get sessions scheduled
<Cheri703> the time is still to be determined for the March 1 session, but that'll be on upcoming announcements
<Cheri703> aaaand that's all I have on that
<pleia2> thanks Cheri703
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone else have anything they wish to discuss or comment on? :)
<pleia2> Ubuntu Developer Summit (UDS) sponsorship hasn't opened yet, but we'll be mailing list list once it does, it's in Oakland again, May 6-9: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> I don't think any of the leadership team will be attending :(
<Cheri703> awesome :D
<Cheri703> I might be able to! if I get sponsored!
<pleia2> that would be good!
<Cheri703> I am pushing my move back to June, so...possible
<pleia2> I'll be out of reach on my honeymoon, so I won't even be able to participate remotely
<Cheri703> pfft, you can take a break from honeymoon for ONE UW session ;)
<Cheri703> COME ON PLEIA2 WHERE IS YOUR COMMITMENT?!
<Cheri703> hehe
<Deindre> honeymoon is ONE in a lifetime! take a break from UW and enjoy Honeymoon :P
<pleia2> hehe
<Cheri703> alright, I have nothing else productive to contribute :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, I think that pretty much wraps things up then
<pleia2> sounds like we're on track with everything!
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 12 18:24:56 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-02-12-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-02-12-18.00.html
<Cheri703> \o/
<Cheri703> woo for being on track
<Deindre> Cheri703: nice idea with interview!
<Cheri703> hmm?
<Deindre> Cheri703: the project you've presented :)
<Tm_T> I'm not late
<Deindre> Tm_T: meeting is over :)
<Tm_T> I saw (:
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-02-13
<IdleOne> this is not going to end well
<pleia2> x_x
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-02-16
<Ilavenil> Hey
<Ilavenil> I've been away for more than a year, so dropping in to see what's up
<Ilavenil> Anyone from India?
<Ilavenil> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-02-11
<kirsan> Hi womans
<belkinsa>  
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 11 18:03:56 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
 * belkinsa is here
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> belkinsa: can you update that to move your agenda items down under "Agenda"?
<dolasilla> o/
<pleia2> (they're in the demo area, so I was a bit confused :))
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry, I can.
<pleia2> #topic 1311 Blueprint updates
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1311-ubuntu-women
<belkinsa> Done
<pleia2> so we still have a fair amount to do before the end of the cycle, anyone have any updates?
<belkinsa> I have none.
<Cheri703> I'm HERE!
<Cheri703> I am late, but sorry
<pleia2> dolasilla has translated and set up a demo of the contribution matrix that can be viewed in its temporary home here: http://dagobah.princessleia.com/Matrix/
<dolasilla> ...yeah, was about to write that :)
<Cheri703> sorry to interrupt
<pleia2> welcome Cheri703
<belkinsa> Oh, I remember now.  (about the quiz)
<pleia2> eventually this is something we'd like to see on community.ubuntu.com, which we can point to
<belkinsa> Wow, awesome job.
<belkinsa> And I think it is ready, but I need to look at it closer =.
<Cheri703> Can we have something in between "quite well" and "very little" for the "how well you know ubuntu" question? or is it pretty much set as is
<pleia2> we'll want to review it and probably add some more logic, and a disclaimer about what all the landing options are (might seem strange to folks that development isn't considered)
<belkinsa> Cheri703, agreed.
<pleia2> Cheri703: sure
<belkinsa> pleia2, agreed on this also.
<pleia2> ok, if we don't have any more blueprint updates, we can move on to the rest of the agenda
<pleia2> #topic Discussion on the upcoming election
<dolasilla> Cheri703, we can modify of course
<belkinsa> Could that preview be for anyone in the Community?
<pleia2> "upcoming" is actually this summer :) but we want to be prepared this time
<Cheri703> is *everyone's* term up this election, or?
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> Cheri703: yep, everyone
<dolasilla> Cheri703, for the moment I did not touch the logic, just the landing pages
<Cheri703> because I have been so MIA I was going to happily step down. :/ I feel bad for vanishing for the past several months
<pleia2> belkinsa: you can share it, but I wouldn't tell the whole world, the server it lives on is a bit unreliable (it's a cheap VPS)
<Cheri703> dolasilla: ok awesome
<pleia2> Cheri703: I think it's fine to finish serving out your term, it's only a few more months
<belkinsa> pleia2, alright.  I think think about going about it.
<pleia2> (as long as you're ok with it)
<Cheri703> sure! I will try to be less of a flake
<pleia2> now, since we often have to do a 2nd call for nominees, I'm thinking we move all the dates on the link above up a month
<dolasilla> pleia2, I fully agree
<pleia2> so July 7th - August 5th <--- change that to June 7 - july 5th
<pleia2> err July 5th
<belkinsa> I agree also.
<pleia2> and June
<pleia2> bah
<pleia2> I had it right :)
<pleia2> someone want to take an action item to bump all the dates on the wiki page 1 month?
<belkinsa> I will take it.
<pleia2> and also add something for May 30th to "find someone to run the election"
<pleia2> it has to be someone who isn't running
<pleia2> I can help with any of the steps (it's not scary/hard to run)
<pleia2> thanks belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem, but I only can change the dates.  I'm thinking about running in it.
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> #topic Focus on discussion ProjectHarvest (Seems to have enough feedback now)
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest
<pleia2> feedback is at the bottom of the page: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest#Feedback
<Cheri703> I will tentatively offer to help run the election
<Cheri703> we can discuss what's involved
<belkinsa> It seems that it could be used but the UI is lacking the look and ease of using it.
<pleia2> thanks Cheri703 :)
<pleia2> belkinsa: *nods*
<pleia2> I think we have all the feedback we're going to get, and these are actionable ideas
 * belkinsa nods
<pleia2> so I'm wondering how we want to organize this feedback so it is actually something people can work on
<belkinsa> I think it's needed for the ease for surer.
<belkinsa> sure*
<pleia2> should also figure out how one would set up a harvest dev environment, so it can actually be worked on
<belkinsa> +1
<pleia2> maybe follow up with dholbach to see what he suggests
<belkinsa> I think someone outside our team, but in my LoCo, wants to also help to develop it.
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> ok, I can follow up with dholbach about a dev environment and we'll go about organizing ideas into action items from there
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to contact dholbach about harvest dev environment
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to contact dholbach about harvest dev environment
<pleia2> #action belkinsa to update LeadershipElectionProcess with new dates
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa to update LeadershipElectionProcess with new dates
<pleia2> #topic Discussion of the next vUDS (Next UDS: 11 - 13 March 2014)
<belkinsa> Is is to early for this?
<pleia2> so, we haven't historically done the mid-cycle UDS since our blueprints cover 6 months
<pleia2> I have no objections if someone wants to run one, but I can't (work obligations)
<belkinsa> I can find someone in the team to run it for you, pleia2.
<pleia2> anyone is welcome to do so
 * belkinsa nods
<belkinsa> Didn't Dholbach run it for us last time?
<pleia2> I ran it, he just controlled the hangout stuff (someone on jono's community team always does)
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<dolasilla> what would it be about, saying what we are doing + looking for new ideas?
<pleia2> if we get it on the schedule we don't need to worry about that part, we need a session leader to run the show and have an agenda to keep things moving along
<pleia2> we've already got our plate pretty full of projects, so I'm not sure what we'd talk about
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<pleia2> dolasilla: it's a time for brainstorming ideas for the next 3 months, so we sit together on a hangout and come up with ideas, etc
<pleia2> just like old in person UDS, but virtual :)
<dolasilla> pleia2, oki, right, now that I remember we actually already had a virtual one together
<pleia2> yep!
<pleia2> so I think we can leave this out there, if someone wants to create a blueprint and run one, just let me know and I'll help getting it submitted
<pleia2> needs to be in by next friday
<pleia2> (I'll be at a conference then, so earlier is better :))
<pleia2> we'll definitely have one at the next UDS in May (not scheduled yet)
<belkinsa> Would be it better to just do the one in May?
<pleia2> belkinsa: that's what we usually do, just the ones at the beginning of the cycle and plan for 6 months out
<belkinsa> Okay, if skipping is the solution, then I'm alright with that.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> so if anyone really wants one for March and has an agenda, let me know and we'll get it scheduled, otherwise we'll just do the typical one in May
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone have anything else they wanted to bring up but wasn't on the agenda?
<belkinsa> Nope.
<dolasilla> nu
<dolasilla> I need to leave. Let me know via email in case you have already some ideas to modify the quiz
<dolasilla> cheers!
<belkinsa> Cheers, dolasilla.
<pleia2> alright, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 11 18:39:28 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-02-11-18.03.moin.txt
<belkinsa> Not a problem, thanks for the meeting.
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-02-10
<belkinsa> #startmeeting Feb 2015 meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 10 17:59:15 2015 UTC.  The chair is belkinsa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC | Feb 2015 meeting | Current topic:
<belkinsa> Who is all for the meeting?
<amani_glugcal> me
<belkinsa> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda?action=show
<Mikaela> o/
<belkinsa> Okay!  Let's get started.
<belkinsa> #topic Blueprint for Vivid cycle: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1411-ubuntuwomen
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC | Feb 2015 meeting | Current topic: Blueprint for Vivid cycle: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1411-ubuntuwomen
<belkinsa> Does anyone have updates?
<belkinsa> Okay, if none of you guys do, I will share mine.
<belkinsa> I reviewed the Harvest bugs ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest) and found all but six being still good to work on.
<amani_glugcal> I have a few things to do ... will be delayed
<amani_glugcal> great
<belkinsa> Alright
<amani_glugcal> how difficult are those?
<belkinsa> They seem to not hard ones for ones who know to code in python.
<amani_glugcal> ok for newbies?
<belkinsa> I think so.
<belkinsa> I also e-mailed the developers to see if there are some who are still active and just found one who is still willing to help.  I heard nothing from Daniel though.
<amani_glugcal> many women are interested in gsoc etc ... and want to get their feet wet
<amani_glugcal> I will mention this in systers
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<belkinsa> #action amani_glugcal  mention Harvest coding in systers
<meetingology> ACTION: amani_glugcal  mention Harvest coding in systers
<belkinsa> And I will work on restarting the harvest-dev team
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Work on Restarting the harvest-dev team
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Work on Restarting the harvest-dev team
<belkinsa> Anything else on Harvest?
<belkinsa> Okay, moving on.
<belkinsa> Does anyone have updates on the Questionnaire?
<amani_glugcal> we decided on coordinating with the other team
<belkinsa> Which team?
<amani_glugcal> developer
<dolasilla> (sorry for delay)
<belkinsa> Ubuntu?  Or which develiper team?
<belkinsa> developer*
<belkinsa> dolasilla, (it's cool)
<amani_glugcal> there was a mailing list discussion
<belkinsa> Oh, I don't recall.  Anyways, I'm cool with that since outside help is good for our group.
<amani_glugcal> and somebody had done some work independently
<belkinsa> I guess it's ready to be hosted to be tested?
<amani_glugcal> but the work done was not good enough
<amani_glugcal> so we use the code
<belkinsa> Okay
<amani_glugcal> that is for our questionnaire team to complete
<belkinsa> How hard is the code to work with?
<amani_glugcal> I haven't seen...dolasilla?
<dolasilla> amani_glugcal: what is the question, how complex is the code of the questionnaire?
<belkinsa> dolasilla, yup.
<dolasilla> it's some js inside an html page, it shouldn't be that hard to adapt. We have to have clear the flows of questions, but done that it should be quite easy
<belkinsa> Alright
<dolasilla> there was diego already working on it, no?
<dolasilla> maybe he's done something already, I have no news, though
<belkinsa> I heard nothing from him for awhile now.
<belkinsa> But I can ask him.
<dolasilla> I would suggest to check with him first before doing twice the same
<dolasilla> ok, thanks :)
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Check with Diego on coding of Questionnaire
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Check with Diego on coding of Questionnaire
<belkinsa> Are we set on the updates for Questionnaire?
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> #topic Any Other Business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC | Feb 2015 meeting | Current topic: Any Other Business
<amani_glugcal> how to work with new talent/women contributors
<belkinsa> Would informal mentoring, like Linux Padawan, work or are you thinking about something else?
<amani_glugcal> should we have mentors within UW
<amani_glugcal> and how many people will be willing to help?
<belkinsa> Yes, and we had that, but it failed.  Because it was formal not informal, I think.
<Mikaela> I think I would feel more safe with mentors within UW as I know too many of Linux Padawan people elsewhere and not with very good way
<amani_glugcal> Ubuntu Women Guides
<belkinsa> Good name.
<belkinsa> But we need guidelines on how to do this.
<amani_glugcal> ok we will discuss and finalize on mailing list
<belkinsa> Alright, do you want to start it?
<amani_glugcal> yes
<belkinsa> #action amani_glugcal Start discussion about Ubuntu Women Guides on ML
<meetingology> ACTION: amani_glugcal Start discussion about Ubuntu Women Guides on ML
<belkinsa> Okay, anything else?
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> Thank you all for coming to the meeting
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 10 18:38:00 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2015/ubuntu-women-project.2015-02-10-17.59.moin.txt
<belkinsa> I will do the post meeting work to update for the next meeting after class.
<amani_glugcal> Thanks
<belkinsa> See ya all
<amani_glugcal> Bye all
